# Other Products - Tools



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

.
.

__________

• Heavy duty 3000 lbs. max weight capacity 
• Lightweight (37.5 lbs total jack weight) 
• Low 3.5" minimum saddle height, 17.5" maximum saddle height 
• Two-piece collapsible handle (4'2" total length) 
• 90 day limited warranty 
• Seal rebuild kit included 
*Part # JACK 1 $279.00*

-
-
-

















 
• Innovative "split beam" torque measuring mechanism requires only fingertip force to adjust. Simply turn the adjustment wheel then lock the setting in place. Adjust from the bottom of the scale to the top of the scale in seconds. 
• There is no need to reset the tool to the bottom of the scale after use since there is no spring under tension. The operating mechanism of the tool relies on measuring the deflection of a set of split-beams. These beams remain slack until the tool is torqued. This allows the tool to be stored at any value without losing accuracy. 
• Rugged, all steel construction resists industrial fluids and resists the abuse encountered in demanding environments. 
• There is no need to "work-in" a C-series click wrench. The first click is as accurate as click number 1,000. 
• Locking mechanism prevents accidental adjustment of torque setting. 
*Part # C3FR250F* SPLIT-BEAM TORQ WRENCH 1/2" *$235.00*

.
.









 
• Patented Roller Release Mechanism increases reliability and accuracy by eliminating virtually all friction from the bottom up through the top of the scale. 
• Patented Plunger Roller Bearings extend life and repeatability by reducing over 95% of the friction at the interface between the plunger and the case. This results in more consistent and reliable operation for the life of the tool. 
• Patent pending lock ring is simple to use and durable for environments where torque settings are frequently being changed. 
• High-grade alloy spring maintains accuracy even after hundreds of thousands of cycles. 
• Accurate to 3% of the setting from 20% of full scale to full scale in both the clockwise and counterclockwise directions. 
*Part # M3R250F* MICROMETER TORQ WRENCH 1/2" *$235.00*

.
.

-------------- 
  
Helps tighten your wheel's lug nuts or bolts accurately.
• 1/2" drive adjustable torque wrench 
• Click type design – wrench clicks when selected
torque is reached 
• Accurately measures up to 150 ft./lbs. of torque 
• Chrome plated hardened steel Includes 5" 
extension bar and 1/2" to 3/8" adapter 
• Precision made, professional quality 
• High impact plastic storage case 
• Can be used with Gorilla Thin Wall Sockets 
*Part # TW605* TORQUE WRENCH 1/2 DR *$29.99*

.
.

-------------- 

• 1/2" drive extendable Power Wrench 
• Great replacement for O.E. lug wrenches 
• To be used with Gorilla Thin Wall Sockets 
*Part # PW1* GORILLA POWER WRENCH HANDLE *$7.99* 

.
.

----------------- 
-------------
Thin wall sockets fit into tight spaces where normal
sockets can't.
• Fits any 1/2" drive wrench (sold separately) 
• Great for deep dish wheels or any wheels that have
minimal clearance between the wheel and lug nuts
or bolts 
• Made of chrome vanadium steel 
• Can be used with Gorilla Extendable Power Wrench
or Adjustable Torque Wrench 
*Part # 17SKT* 17MM THIN WALL SOCKET 1/2 DR *$3.50*

.
.

.....................

• 5-99 psi (1/2 lb. units) 
• Extra-large, backlit LCD display (powered by two A76 batteries, included) 
• Easy-to-read even at night 
• Steel carrying clip 
• Rugged aluminum housing with shockproof rubber nose and tail guards 
• Auto on/off gauge powered by permanent lifetime lithium coil battery 
• Hard shell, eyeglass-style case included 
*Part # AIR1* ACCUTIRE DELUXE AIR GAUGE *$24.99*
Fender Lip Rolling Tool
Other Products

.
.
.
.

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 4:33 PM 4-8-2005_


----------

